# T-H Marine AHJM-4-DP Atlas Micro Jacker



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bob’s


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

That will max unit out weight wise. They are a bit fiddly. Have to be adjusted properly or you can get them jammed up and burned up. I've burned an actuator up and I was relentless on adjusting and siliconing. People do speak highly of bob's. No first hand experience. That is a good price for one though.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

do a search - lot's of discussion on here.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks Tim, I have been looking at the Bob's units since I saw Smackdaddy's reply. I knew Bob's did lower units, but was not aware of his jack-plates. So much money, I am thinking of just building it myself. They seem pretty straightforward as to design. I have some old power trim units that I could rob the hydraulic assembly from.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I have had both and definitely prefer Bob’s.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

If you are dead set on the Atlas, get the regular Atlas jackplate for that 115 Merc and not the Micro Jacker. Otherwise get a Bob's.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Get a bobs, I have a micro on a F70 and am about to switch. I like the bigger atlas plates, have on on a bay boat for 7 years and it’s been perfect.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've used the Micro-Jacker for smaller, lighter outboards and have had no problems. But, if you're considering a 115 hp motor, you'd be pushing its limits. Go with Bob's.


----------



## bubba110 (Oct 5, 2016)

I as well have a F70 on a micro and will switch to a bobs soon as well. I've had many issues with the micro over the past 2 years.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

is the bob's also similar in weight for the 70hp and less class? what is better about it?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

It is 33lbs


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I had a Bob's on a previous boat and now an Atlas. I like the fact that the Atlas requires no greasing. No grease zerks, no greasy mess. I would not go back to Bob's now that I've used Atlas.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

finbully said:


> I had a Bob's on a previous boat and now an Atlas. I like the fact that the Atlas requires no greasing. No grease zerks, no greasy mess. I would not go back to Bob's now that I've used Atlas.


Yeah just wait until you burn up a few actuators. No one has time for that nonsense. Chinese junk. Bob’s MADE IN USA 🇺🇸


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> If you are dead set on the Atlas, get the regular Atlas jackplate for that 115 Merc and not the Micro Jacker. Otherwise get a Bob's.


100%. I've got the Micro on my 90 and wouldn't go any bigger on the outboard. Doing my build again, I'd have gone with a Bob's.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yeah just wait until you burn up a few actuators. No one has time for that nonsense. Chinese junk. Bob’s MADE IN USA 🇺🇸


Actuator went south on my Bob's as well as gauge twice in 8 years. Not cheap replacement parts either. Bottom "plaining plate" thin and bent too on my Bob's. I like his Hot Foot though.

The Atlas made in China thing is FAKE news!


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

The Micro Atlas lasted me 2 years before the actuator went bad, on a Tohatsu 50. I would not be too confident placing a 115 on it even if it says it should raise it.


----------



## Brandon Brown (Jun 17, 2020)

ive ran both the Bob's and the atlas but both were on 250 mercs and i never had a problem with either however i did prefer the bobs jack plate. i have never ran a 4'' setback on a smaller motor from either.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

finbully said:


> Actuator went south on my Bob's as well as gauge twice in 8 years. Not cheap replacement parts either. Bottom "plaining plate" thin and bent too on my Bob's. I like his Hot Foot though.
> 
> The Atlas made in China thing is FAKE news!
> View attachment 151027


That isn’t an Atlas Micro


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I have replaced an actuator on my micro jacker w/ a Tohatsu 50 tiller. As others have said, I would NOT go with a micro for anything heavier than that.

Also...anyone running an Atlas jackplate should also be carrying spare relays in their dry box/bag.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

How difficult is it to replace the actuator and/or relay on the Micro Jacker?


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Recently my wiring harness failed on my Atlas Micro. Lasted 3 years and never abused it or “rode the switch” longer than necessary, but be prepared to do some acrobatics depending on the existing mounting location.

My relays are mounted behind my dry storage hatch, near my bilge and high enough so that they aren’t soaked. I was going to use a set of automotive relays recommended by a MBG post and ordered everything but then saw that Hull Marine Products is considering a release of their own bracket and harness. The HMP aren’t yet available and so I ordered a replacement harness and went back to a TH Marine product for now.

To me, the HMP products will solve my issue in that in order to replace a relay on the TH marine harness, a new complete harness must be used otherwise you will have to remove the epoxy resin used to pot them. The harness is not entirely cheap at $140.00 dollars either when factoring a new relay costs considerable less and your time and labor to replace. Overall, the reinstallation of a TH Marine harness isn’t difficult if you have one you are replacing.

The sequence of wiring is fairly easy.

Red - positive to fuse block or use inline fuse
Black- negative to fuse block
Green harness lead to black actuator lead
Blue harness lead to white actuator lead
Three switch wires (purple, green, and blue are wired back to their respective color for the up/down switch)

I improved the connections on the TH Marine harness and used several 10-12 AWG heat shrink connectors on the actuator cables, and new 16-22 heat shrink connectors on the switch leads. Heat shrink and soldering the connections were also employed.

Since I was exchanging parts, it took me about 2 hours with all the soldering and heat shrink work. When the HMP products are ready for sale, I will order a new harness and bracket so that I can replace a relay when I need to replace a relay instead of this alternative.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## cmtelhiard (Mar 1, 2021)

Jim Lenfest said:


> I am thinking of purchasing the T-H Marine AHJM-4-DP Atlas Micro Jacker @ $817 and free shipping. I am looking for positive or negative comments on the unit. I would prefer first or second hand hand knowledge if you have any as opposed to speculation. I will be mounting a 2 stroke 115hp Mercury upon it. I was told the outboard weight was 300 lbs plus or minus. I chose this unit for the minimal 4" set back and the price point. Here is the Amazon description:
> 
> For Small Outboards
> Max Weight 425 lbs/Max Horsepower 115 HP
> ...


I have had my Atlas Micro for about 3 months on a 40hp Yamaha. It seems like it would be a little small for your 115


----------



## Brandon Brown (Jun 17, 2020)

jay.bush1434 said:


> If you are dead set on the Atlas, get the regular Atlas jackplate for that 115 Merc and not the Micro Jacker. Otherwise get a Bob's.


agreed 100%


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Mike Kilcrease came out today to do my 100 hour service on the Yamaha F70. Although he was not really familiar with the TH Marine Atlas Micro Jacker, he told me he would take a look. Here's what we learned and what we did to get it working again (better than ever since I've had the skiff).


Never continue to hold the switch in the up or down position after the jack plate has completed travel in that direction. Doing so can damage the motor pump and could burn out the fuse. Fortunately, this was not the issue.
Always rinse the jack plate off after every use. DO NOT apply any grease as this causes build up of dirt and debris, causing the jack plate to stick or jump (this is what we discovered was the problem with mine). 
There was a great deal of build up so we scraped away and picked out everything that we could, sprayed it with cleaner and then used Dawn Dishwashing liquid and a power washer to finish it up. After allowing it to dry we sprayed it with a silicon based lubricant on the bolt slides. 
The jack plate works better than ever, and I am able to raise it higher than I ever have since I've owned the skiff. I'm going to be more diligent about keeping the bolt slides clean and lubricated. As Bob LeMay says, "aren't boats fun?"!


----------

